# 

## ARTUR_EMI

Witam
Rozgladam sie za zestawem do monitoringu domu na zewnatrz , czy taki zestaw jest dobry ?

*Zestaw zawiera:*
Rejestrator LV-XVR44S ( 1szt. )
Dysk twardy 1TB ( 1szt. )
Kamera LV-AL20HT ( 4szt. )
Przewód do kamery z zasilaniem ( 40m )
Zasilacz do kamery  ( 1szt. )
Rozgałęźnik zasilania ( 1szt )
Naklejka "Uwaga Obiekt Monitorowany" ( 1szt. )
Komplet złączy sygnałowych oraz zasilających

*Główne cechy:*
Zestaw Rejestrator 4 kanałowy z 4 kamerami HD
Wysoka jakość obrazu 1920 x 1080 pikseli 2MPx
Kamera z możliwością montażu wewnątrz i zewnątrz
Widoczność w nocy nawet do 20 metrów
Kamera dzień/noc ICR
Detekcja ruchu
Funkcja nadpisywania
Dysk twardy o dużej pojemności
Podgląd przez internet na komputerze, komórce, tablecie
Obsługa P2P(chmura) - funkcja pozwalająca na zdalny dostęp bez przekierowania portów i publicznego adresu IP
Oprogramowanie w komplecie
Polska instrukcja obsługi, konfiguracji oraz montażu

*Rejestrator 4 kanałowy*
Model: LV-XVR44S
Wejścia Video: 4 x BNC
Wyjścia Video: 1 x HDMI, 1 x VGA
Wejścia/wyjścia audio: tak
Kompresja wideo: H.264
Rozdzielczość AHD-H, AHD-M
Menu OSD w języku polskim
Interfejs sieciowy: 1 x Ethernet 10/100 Base-T (RJ-45)
Dysk: 1TB
2 wejścia USB 2.0
Podgląd obrazu:
Urządzenia mobilne z systemami: Android, iOS
Przeglądarki internetowe: IE
Nowoczesna obudowa
Wbudowany web server, obsługa przez CMS lub klienta mobilnego

*4x Kamera tubowa 2MPx IR 20m*
Model: LV-AL20HT
Przetwornik CMOS HD
Ilość pikseli:1920x1080 2 Mpx
Procesor DSP
Obiektyw 3,6mm
Mechaniczny filtr podczerwieni (ICR)
Zasięg IR do 20m 
Zastosowanie: wewnętrzne, zewnętrzne
Doskonale nadaje się do monitoringu np. biur, hurtowni, sklepów, domów itp.
Zasilanie 12V DC

----------


## ARTUR_EMI

Ktoś coś bo zaglądacie a nic nie piszecie .

----------


## mistalova

A co tu pisać,  nie dość,  że analog, to kiepski.

----------


## Bertha

> A co tu pisać,  nie dość,  że analog, to kiepski.


Ale tani  :big grin:

----------


## ARTUR_EMI

> A co tu pisać,  nie dość,  że analog, to kiepski.


A co polecacie ? Nigdy nie miałem do czynienia z kamerami i monitoringiem.

----------


## mistalova

Sprzęt markowy w technologi IP.
Jak ma być tani to np. Hikvision - rejestrator, dysk, 4 kamery da sie zmiescic w 5 tys.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak ma być tani to np. Hikvision - rejestrator, dysk, 4 kamery da sie zmiescic w 5 tys.


Tanio, to jest w okolicach tysiąca. Od kilku miesięcy mam coś takiego. Razem z VATem i obsługą celną wyszło 1063,36 zł w promocji która pojawia się od czasu do czasu (za dysk 2TB, rejestrator, cztery kamery 1080p POE).

Bratu się spodobało i kupił coś podobnego za 596,24zł bez dysku bo miał swój i ominął go VAT i obsługa celna.
Innej "marki", ale bebechy bardzo podobne a oprogramowanie identyczne), ale chciał kamery "wandaloodporne", droższe. Jedna taka mu padła. Koszt "gwarancji" czy raczej "opłata logistyczna" to 20USD - tyle go kosztowała nowa kamerka - stara została i może robić za atrapę.

Trzeba do tego kabelkiem dostarczyć internet, i mamy podgląd online na kompie i w smarku.

----------


## Bertha

Zasięg "oświetlaczy IR" prawdpodobnie circa 10-15m i tyle widzi kamerka. Diody żarzą się czerwono czyli kamerkę widac w nocy.  Skłamałem?  Dlatego firma H... jest dużo droższa.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zasięg "oświetlaczy IR" prawdpodobnie circa 10-15m i tyle widzi kamerka. Diody żarzą się czerwono czyli kamerkę widac w nocy.  Skłamałem?  Dlatego firma H... jest dużo droższa.


Bo mają diody warte $5.34 zamiast $4.05 to cenią się 4K zł drożej? Jakby mi zależało na pozbawieniu kamerki funkcji odstraszającej, to pewnie bym wydał te $22 i wymienił. 4K zł bym nie dopłacił. Zwłaszcza, że wystarczy odpalić kamerkę w telefonie i widać, gdzie świeci IR i cała misterna konspiracja psu na budę.

----------


## kulibob

Ja swój monitoring złożłem za ok 1000zł na gówniatym sprzęcie ale wystarcza. Myślę aby z Chin ściągnąć kilka dodatkowych naświetlaczy i żałuje że nie wziąłem rejestratora na 8 i nie pociągnąłem okablowania pod więcej kamer. mam tylko 4 2x ok 60zł i 2x ok 150zł

----------


## Bertha

Zgoda , sylwetkę zobaczysz czyli wiesz o której godzinie był intruz.   Mordeczkę zobaczysz albo wzorki na tylnej kieszeni spodni lub tatuaż ma rękach?  Zobaczysz tak aby rozpoznać czy jako plamę?  Rejestarcję pojazdu odczytasz czy tylko rozróżnisz busa od smarta?    Za to właśnie jest wyższa cena.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zgoda , sylwetkę zobaczysz czyli wiesz o której godzinie był intruz.   Mordeczkę zobaczysz albo wzorki na tylnej kieszeni spodni lub tatuaż ma rękach?  Zobaczysz tak aby rozpoznać czy jako plamę?  Rejestarcję pojazdu odczytasz czy tylko rozróżnisz busa od smarta?    Za to właśnie jest wyższa cena.


W nocy? Pokaż mi zdjęcie w oświetleniu z kamerki gdzie z 15m da się poznać twarz czy tatuaż. Może jeszcze poruszającej się osoby? Nawet jak doświetlacze co 10m poustawiasz, to nie da się takich rzeczy zobaczyć z takiej odległości.

Zresztą ochroniarza, co sprawdzał dom jak alarm się włączył poznam. Złodziei widziałem nagranych na profesjonalnym monitoringu kilka razy. Wiedzą, jak się zachować, żeby i w dobrze oświetlonym garażu i korytarzu nie dało się ich poznać.

----------


## redblack

> W nocy? Pokaż mi zdjęcie w oświetleniu z kamerki gdzie z 15m da się poznać twarz czy tatuaż. Może jeszcze poruszającej się osoby? Nawet jak doświetlacze co 10m poustawiasz, to nie da się takich rzeczy zobaczyć z takiej odległości.
> 
> Zresztą ochroniarza, co sprawdzał dom jak alarm się włączył poznam. Złodziei widziałem nagranych na profesjonalnym monitoringu kilka razy. Wiedzą, jak się zachować, żeby i w dobrze oświetlonym garażu i korytarzu nie dało się ich poznać.


To po co w takim razie montować kamery?

----------


## kulibob

> Zgoda , sylwetkę zobaczysz czyli wiesz o której godzinie był intruz.   Mordeczkę zobaczysz albo wzorki na tylnej kieszeni spodni lub tatuaż ma rękach?  Zobaczysz tak aby rozpoznać czy jako plamę?  Rejestarcję pojazdu odczytasz czy tylko rozróżnisz busa od smarta?    Za to właśnie jest wyższa cena.


Wystarczy czapka z daszkiem i tyle z cctv. Ważne są dobre zabezpieczenie mechaniczne, alarm i ochrona. Dobry cctv jak dla mnie jest bez sensu i tak nie odstrasza a ma robić tylko za podgląd przedpola.

----------


## kulibob

> To po co w takim razie montować kamery?


Sprawdzisz dlaczego pies w nocy ujada czy ktoś się nie kręci pod domem jak się kręci to wciśniesz czerwony guzik na pilocie. Jaki pies dzieciara pogryzie który przeskoczył przez płot to jesteś czysty.

----------


## Kaizen

> To po co w takim razie montować kamery?


Dla odstraszenia, dla informacji o której był rzekomo kurier czy listonosz, żeby sprawdzić o której patrol ochrony przyjechał po alarmie, czy bramę rozwaliła śmieciarka czy szambelan, żeby... wiele jest zastosowań. Ale nie liczę na to, że zobaczę tam twarz złodzieja - aż taki naiwny nie jestem. Jakby mi sprzedawca monitoringu opowiadał, że to zobaczę, to bym mu podziękował.

----------


## redblack

> Dla odstraszenia, dla informacji o której był rzekomo kurier czy listonosz, żeby sprawdzić o której patrol ochrony przyjechał po alarmie, czy bramę rozwaliła śmieciarka czy szambelan, żeby... wiele jest zastosowań. Ale nie liczę na to, że zobaczę tam twarz złodzieja - aż taki naiwny nie jestem. Jakby mi sprzedawca monitoringu opowiadał, że to zobaczę, to bym mu podziękował.


A więc wniosek, że do takiego zastosowania nie warto przepłacać i lepiej wybrać coś tańszego bezpośrednio od Chińczyków.

----------


## peter08

A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki,przy upload 2mb/s jaka rozdzielczosc mozna uzyskac na zdalnym monitoringu?

----------


## Kaizen

> A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki,przy upload 2mb/s jaka rozdzielczosc mozna uzyskac na zdalnym monitoringu?


Przy dwóch milibitach na sekundę nic nie zobaczysz  :wink: 
W tych Chińczykach ustawiasz parametry dwóch strumieni - jeden zapisywany na dysk (lepszej jakości z założenia) i drugi do zdalnego podglądu. Przy D1 i 15fps i jakości "general" wychodzi 592Kbps*. Wiadomo, że trzeba zapas - 1Mbps to aż nadto jak chcesz oglądać stream z jednej kamerki. Ale jak w tej jakości chcesz z czterech, to 2Mbps będzie zdecydowanie za mało. Ale to nie transmisja z meczu piłki nożnej, więc jak zminiejszysz fps do 5 to wychodzi 288Kbps i 2Mbps powinny wystarczyć z zapasem (o ile to stabilna i rzeczywista przepustowość).

*zrzut z podglądu wygląda tak:



Na dysku rejestratora jest zapisywane 1080p z duuużo większym bitrate.

----------


## peter08

dzięki,mysle ze na poczatek na budowie beda max 2 kamery a i tak napewno z obydwu naraz nie bede ogladał.

pozdr

----------


## kulibob

Tak to wygląda na kamerach analogowych zakupione ok 3-4 lat temu. Teraz są  lepsze możliwości

----------


## pol102

Gdybym miał coś doradzić to poszedłbym w solidne AHD. Technologia trudna do ubicia. Kamery tanie, dużo tańsze od IP. Rejestrator hybrydowy czy nawet trybrydowy AHD,CVI,IP kosztuje grosze... I nie ma się do łapać na marki bo i firma na H i firma na D mają tyle mniejszych brandów, i tyle innych brandów je podrabia, że prościej już znaleźć niepodrobione buty na bazarze.

Jaka jest idea wypychania z każdej kamery IP osobno dwóch sygnałów? W mojej opinii dużo lepiej radzi sobie z tym rejestrator. W przypadku AHD wygląda to mega dobrze i naocznie widać jak aplikacja dozuje sobie jakość obrazu do łącza...

----------


## vascode

> A co tu pisać,  nie dość,  że analog, to kiepski.


kiepski - kwestia doboru sprzętu
a że analog - to akurat w tym przypadku zaleta

----------


## Bertha

> kiepski - kwestia doboru sprzętu
> a że analog - to akurat w tym przypadku zaleta


Jaką to zaletę ma analog? Oprócz ceny, to oczywiste.

----------


## mistalova

> kiepski - kwestia doboru sprzętu
> a że analog - to akurat w tym przypadku zaleta


Rozumiem, że to miała być ironia?

----------


## pol102

Na pytanie o ironię patrzę na to tak:
IP z Motorzoomem... bez komentarza,
IP z pełnym PTZ... bez komentarza,
IP oferujące podobną stabilność działania jak AHD... bez komentarza,
IP na ponad 100m... litości  :wink: 

AHD jest plug and play, jeden zasilacz buforowy obrobi 6 kamer i rejestrator przez 2 godziny bez kłopotu... i teraz puenta... liczymy koszta, liczymy wynik... ups... zapomniałem o słynnych dziurach w sofcie Hika i Dahuy, ale to każdy sam może oglądać filmy z sauny gdzie ten sprzęt był zamontowany... 

A teraz bez ironii, stosunek cena/jakość bije na głowę całą technologie IP, chyba że szukamy czegoś poniżej 1Mpx.

----------


## Kaizen

> A teraz bez ironii, stosunek cena/jakość bije na głowę całą technologie IP, chyba że szukamy czegoś poniżej 1Mpx.


To też bez ironii - pokaż tę jakość i koszt zestawu, który zrobił ten przykładowy filmik.

I jaka ma zaleta zamiany sygnału z cyfrowej matrycy na analog, przesłanie analogowego, podatnego na zniekształcenia sygnału, do rejestratora, żeby w nim znowu zamienić go na cyfrowy i zapisać na dysku. Kompletny bezsens i utrata jakości.

----------


## vascode

> Jaką to zaletę ma analog? Oprócz ceny, to oczywiste.


właśnie...
w sumie to powinienem poprawić wpis na: a że analog - to akurat W TYM PRZYPADKU  nie wada

----------


## dendrytus

> I jaka ma zaleta zamiany sygnału z cyfrowej matrycy na analog, przesłanie analogowego, podatnego na zniekształcenia sygnału, do rejestratora, żeby w nim znowu zamienić go na cyfrowy i zapisać na dysku. Kompletny bezsens i utrata jakości.


Od kiedy to panie wioskowy ekspercie, AHD czy HD-CVI przesyłają sygnał analogowy?
Poza tym panie wioskowy ekspercie, utrata jakości WYSTYĘPUJE ZAWSZE jeśli jest kompresja, a ta występuje od zawsze w IP, AHD, HD-CVI...

A dlaczego warto kupować firmowy sprzęt i płacić za znaczek, zamiast płacić za taki szmelc jaki sobie kupiłeś? A no dlatego, że w przypadku firm ze znaczkiem istnieje szansa, że wyjdą poprawki, co w przypadku sprzętu za 1000 PLN jest niemożliwe.
KAŻDA kamerka AHD czy HD-CVI robi jak chce ten szmelc, który ty masz, bo on pewnie nie ma nawet 720p, ale pewnie twierdzi, że ma full HD albo 4K.
Sprzęt ze znaczkiem ma też tę zaletę, że jak coś napiszą, to jest to na ogół prawdą, co rzadko się zdarza przy NO NAME za 1000 PLN.

Zaletą analogów jest to, że przy takiej samej jakości obrazu, a czasami dużo lepszej, mamy niższą cenę, nie musimy się martwić upgradami firmware, jak to ma miejsce w przypadku kamer IP. Mamy też przy tej samej cenie manualną regulację obiektywu.

Stosowanie wszędzie kamer IP powoduje, że mamy ataki na poziomie 1,7 TB/s lub ktoś sobie kopie kryptowalutę na kamerkach IP.

----------


## Kaizen

> panie wioskowy ekspercie


plonk

----------


## vascode

> Rozumiem, że to miała być ironia?



nie....

----------


## vascode

> Wystarczy czapka z daszkiem i tyle z cctv.


zgodzę się ale tylko w przypadku kiedy macie tam komisariat na poziomie 13 posterunku...
w innych przypadkach słaba ta teoria 'p

----------


## pol102

Dla niedowiarków, 2Mpix MZ 

Dzień:
https://youtu.be/y08GOGFVb1I

Noc:
https://youtu.be/wMR-v8Vx9bQ

Coś jeszcze? A cena 3 razy niższa niż IP  :big grin:  Eksperci  :big grin: 

I nie jest to ani Hik, ani Dahua ale przetwornik Sony  :wink:

----------


## Bertha

> Dla niedowiarków, 2Mpix MZ 
> 
> Dzień:
> https://youtu.be/y08GOGFVb1I
> 
> Noc:
> https://youtu.be/wMR-v8Vx9bQ
> 
> Coś jeszcze? A cena 3 razy niższa niż IP  Eksperci 
> ...



Obraz ładny.
To jeszcze dwa pytania:
Czy możesz podzielic obraz na sektory?
Czy jest identyfikacja ruchu? = alarm

----------


## pol102

Jeśli chodzi o rejestrator to dowolnie.
Jeśli chodzi o kamerę to maskowanie działa fantastycznie. Jeśli chodzi o alarm i detekcję ruchu - bajka. Mam podłączone do BMS'a Ampio + dodatkowa obsługa z RX CAMVIEW, a na kompie zarządzam wszystkim z poziomu Surveillance_client (tak właśnie pobrałem te filmy siedząc w fotelu 60km od inwestycji).

----------


## b2211

> Dla niedowiarków, 2Mpix MZ 
> 
> Dzień:
> https://youtu.be/y08GOGFVb1I
> 
> Noc:
> https://youtu.be/wMR-v8Vx9bQ
> 
> Coś jeszcze? A cena 3 razy niższa niż IP  Eksperci 
> ...


Możesz napisać dokładnie co wchodzi w zestaw tak żeby było przyzwoicie jakościowo i cenowo  :tongue:

----------


## b2211

Znalazłem coś takiego cenowo wypada bardzo dobrze ale nie wiem jak jakościowo:
 Monitoring BCS komplet BCS-CVR0401-X + 4x Kamera BCS-THC3130IR-E + Dysk 1TB + akcesoria

----------


## Tecont

Dlaczego kamery tubowe? Kopułkowe moim zdaniem wygląda zdecydowanie lepiej, a jakość obrazu jest wcale nie gorsza.
Dysk 1 TB przy tylu kamerach może być trochę za mały. Ewentualnie krótki czas nagrywania, ale to też ograniczenie. Może warto dopłacić do wersji 2 TB lub 4 TB?

----------


## Majewski88

Zaczerpnę opinii kolegów, bo widzę, że tu sami fachowcy  :yes:  Czy kamerka IP camspot 4.5 o takich parametrach  :spam:  będzie się nadawała do monitorowania posesji przed domkiem jednorodzinnym?

----------


## gogush

Czy ktoś ma moze zestaw monitroringu Netgear ARLO (dowolna wersja) i może podzielić się doświadczeniami ?

----------


## Manio89

Jeżeli chodzi o kamerki camspot to mam camspot 4.8 overmax od ponad roku i sobie chwalę. Mogę na "żywo" sprawdzać co się dzieje na mojej posesji, kiedy jestem daleko w trasie. Łatwy montaż i nieskomplikowana instrukcja obsługi  :wink:

----------


## art_composites

Podejmę się pod temat. Co myślicie o takim zestawie ? https://allegro.pl/oferta/zestaw-mon...dShowitemShare

----------


## art_composites

A co o tym zestawie myślicie ? https://allegro.pl/oferta/zestaw-do-...dShowitemShare

----------


## Kajtek27

Ja mam zestaw od :spam:  i jestem bardzo zadowolony, bo jakość jest super i bardzo dobrze się sprawdza :roll eyes:

----------


## isom

> Monitoring domu to nie przelewki. Każdy ma inne wymagania, a te technologie czasem różnią się niewykrywalnymi dla laika niuansami. Ja chyba skorzystam z porady jakiegoś sklepu, który się tym zajmuje, szwagier mnie odsyła do ec system. Ktoś korzystał i rzeczywiście są tak profesjonalni jak to można w Internecie wyczytać?


Może zamiast radzić się w sklepie , zaproś jakiegoś instalatora z okolicy . Pewnie przyjedzie i na miejscu znacznie lepiej doradzi niż Pan w sklepie . W swojej ponad 20 letniej działalności już demontowałem sprzęt , który ktoś sobie kupił na znanym  portalu albo doradził mu sprzedawca , który skończył ekonomię i zatrudnił się w dziale handlowym. Instalatorzy u dystrybutorów mają spore upusty i pewnie sprzęt wyjdzie taniej niż w takim sklepie.

----------


## tapczan

Teraz kamer jest mnóstwo. Ja zastanawiam się nad kupnem kamery ze sztuczną inteligencją i funkcją rozpoznawania twarzy, obiektów, samochodów i zwierząt. To nowość 2020 roku a przynajmniej tak wynika z tego filmu: 




Jest też model na zewnątrz. Co sądzicie o tym?

----------


## Bertha

Czekam na link do testów...

----------


## sebasto

> Ja zastanawiam się nad kupnem kamery ze sztuczną inteligencją i funkcją rozpoznawania twarzy, obiektów, samochodów i zwierząt.
> 
> Jest też model na zewnątrz. Co sądzicie o tym?


Pytanie po co Ci ta kamera? Jeśli do "zwykłego" monitoringu to "sztuczne inteligencje" są imho zbędne (nigdy tej funkcji nie użyjesz)  :wink:  Jeśli chcesz na podstawie wyniku rozpoznania twarzy np. uruchamiać  alarm (lub nie) lub  zapisywac obraz (lub nie) to nie sądzę, zeby wynik rozpoznania był na tyle wiarygodny żeby mu zaufać. (testy producenta, filmy promocyjne pokazują cuda - życie nie jest takie piękne.

----------


## gregos11

Może do bramo, czy domofonu by ją wykorzystał, ale jak znam życie ten chiński wynalazek zanim przetworzy obraz to zdążymy 3x znaleźć klucze, albo wcisnąć pilota.

----------


## arek.szulc

Bartas, a sprawdź sobie ofertę  :spam: . Ja mam od nich zestaw monitoringu i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Mają różne zestawy, które można rozbudowywać w zależności od potrzeb. Nawet obecnie są na promocji. Do wyboru są czujki ruchu, czujki dymu, itd. a dużym ułatwieniem jest aplikacja w telefonie, za pomocą której można w każdej chwili sprawdzić co dzieje się wokół naszego budynku. Ja poleciłbym Ci właśnie monitoring  :spam: , co do innych się nie wypowiadam bo nie stosowałem  :smile:

----------

